# NCEES Introduces NCEES Squared



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

NCEES has a new publication, NCEES squared, available on the website. This is a great read for current and aspiring P.E.s as it summarizes the pass rates for each discipline as well as provide general information regarding NCEES.

The publication is now available at the link below:

http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Squared-20141.pdf


----------



## John QPE (Mar 17, 2015)

It is interesting to see how low the volume for those "other" exam types are .... yet they have their own exam, but we don't have a Civil: Land Development exam yet opcorn:


----------



## lundy (Mar 17, 2015)

This gives me confidence for the PE test next month. My graduating class of 25 CE's all passed the FE. So I'm hoping that success rate continues on for the PE...


----------



## Porter_ (Mar 18, 2015)

interesting read, thanks for the link Ramnares.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 18, 2015)

You're welcome. Looks like this will be a yearly publication so might be something the EB community keeps an eye on.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder if they will have articles on exam cheating paranoia?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 18, 2015)

NCEES releases guide to exam paranoia and steps to keep the exam safe.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Mar 19, 2015)

^^ lol, love to see someone take the exam with this bad boy full of tabs


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 19, 2015)

Considering some folks go overboard with their references, I can see someone bringing this plus another suitcase full of references....all tabbed of course


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 19, 2015)

It would definitely meet the requirement for one reference on the table at one time. It would be fun to watch someone reference the index in the back...


----------



## micahferguson1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm betting we will see the average age of PE exam takers drop significantly in the next several years.


----------



## iwire (Mar 23, 2015)

I wonder if all the exam questions are in paper format, (off grid mentality) so hackers can't hacked into their system!

All the paper questions are guarded by former special forces, armed to the teeth!

Also, what is the actual number of PE (1 state) not multiple state licensees..i mean bodies!


----------

